# Fuente de alimentacion de 0-30v,2A sin regulador encapsulado



## reikomac (May 15, 2008)

hola,quisiera que me ayuden con este problema,tengo que presentar un proyecto en el cual me piden una fuente de alimentacion de 0-30v regulable que tenga a la salida 2A como maximo tambien regulable con circuito de proteccion de cortocircuitos(puede ser con reles o cualquier circuito) pero el problema yace en que el proyecto  solo debe ultilizar componentes basicos como transistores y diodos, lo que quiere decir que no debo utilizar nada de encapsulados tales como los reguladores lm 350 o lm317,deseo saber si hay alguna forma de hacerlo mas simple con todas estas caracteristicas ya que viendo la estructura interna de estos encapsulados encontre que constan de muchos componentes,de ante mano gracias por su atensión ,espero su ayuda!


----------



## pepechip (May 15, 2008)

Hola
el esquema basico es este.

http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news13/nota02.htm






http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/fuente2.htm


----------

